# Tog Facial



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

All I can say is they are biting pretty well down here in OC


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

I got one of those too! Been awhile though. Thanks for the reports. Hope to get back over to OC soon!

Look at that smile. 9 out of 10 togs recommend OC. Now available, super ultra tog with 25% more for free.


----------

